
Flatshare bias: room-seekers with Muslim name get fewer replies - nwrk
https://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/2018/dec/03/flatshare-bias-room-seekers-with-muslim-name-get-fewer-replies
======
sparkie
This is just people being culturally sensitive.

I would chose not to share a flat with Muslims, or Jews, because I love eating
pork, and I'm well aware that they're very uncomfortable about sharing a
kitchen in which I cook it.

~~~
cimmanom
Though many are non-practicing. Only about 5% of the Jewish people I know keep
kosher in any sense, and maybe half of those are strict enough to ask a
roommate to avoid pork in the kitchen. (Pretty sure that’s lower than the
proportion of vegetarians I know who would care about a roommate eating meat.)

Some might allow it in the kitchen but ask you not to cook or consume pork
using shared dishes and utensils.

Those who are glatt kosher - who care that much - often will customize a
kitchen with dual sinks, ovens, and dishwashers in order to accommodate the
need to keep meat and dairy separate. If you need that, you’re probably not
looking for a typical apartment share in the first place.

~~~
sparkie
In my first year of university I ended up in a shared accommodation with two
muslims and a jew, and two other people. I made the innocent mistake of
cooking a pepperoni pizza in the oven.

After hearing them swear at me in Arabic and Hebrew (I understand neither), I
cleaned out the oven and kitchen and told them I wouldn't cook pork again.

Didn't help. They would not speak to me again. They didn't use the kitchen (I
have no idea where they ate). In the end I just started cooking pork again
because they weren't using it anyway.

